# How long does ATI Tool take to find Max. Core/Memory???



## dEv!L (May 15, 2005)

Hello,

i want to ask how long ATI Tool take to find the max. Core/memory. I have got ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (378.00 / 338.00). It ran now 1h and 40 mins and the core is at 432.00. How long does it take that the tool sais: Your max. Core is ????!   ??? Please help. I don't want to wait so long.

dEv!L


----------



## gR3iF (May 15, 2005)

2 hours on every point then a 2 hours scan for artifacts with the reached clocks


----------



## dEv!L (May 15, 2005)

Thank you very much.


----------



## gR3iF (May 15, 2005)

Np :d


----------

